
The benefits of writing a separate test suite for your app - kyptin
http://blog.altometrics.com/2016/03/the-benefits-of-writing-a-separate-test-suite-for-your-app/
======
hexadec0079
Could not agree more. We have done this with my last project and it was
immensely helpful. As our team switched from one version of Angular to
another, our tests were consistent and able to catch a flaw on the main
landing page that had been completed months before. By having tests separate
and having a person(s) responsible for testing, it allows developers more time
to fix problems.

In addition, we used our tests for many of the same things the author
recommended such as running a thousand instances concurrently to load test and
using parameterized inputs to test the database indirectly. It lends some
incredible abilities to verify over and over the application works.

(I used Selenium and a number of add ons to do this on our web application)

